# Sally Girl Sparkle Effect Loose Glitter



## aziajs (Jan 19, 2008)

Has anyone tried Sally Girl Sparkle Effect Loose Glitter?  It's available at Sally Beauty Supply.  It comes in vials that cost $1.  There are about 9 different colors shades and it sparked my curiousity when I saw someone use it in a YouTube video so I went out and grabbed it.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 19, 2008)

I've heard really good things about them...was the person on youtube shandra by any chance?? b/c im pretty sure she uses them and i'm really interested in them...lemme kno how they turn out!!!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 19, 2008)

Nope, not Shandra.  Her name is Jody.  She used the red glitter on her lips in a video:

YouTube - ruby red glitter lips tutorial

She has some amazing looks on Youtube and Myspace, both of which you can view by using the link above (her myspace page is on her Youtube profile page.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 21, 2008)

Below are some pics of the glitter for anyone interested.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jan 22, 2008)

Yup! Going on my buy list.....


----------



## LittleDevil (Jan 22, 2008)

I just saw this thread and ran to Sally's and bought all of them plus another purple color that isnt showing above. Awesome deal for .99


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 23, 2008)

I purchased all of them from Sally's too.  I was told that you need to buy the adhesive that comes with it.  I did.  I haven't used them yet.  I was going to use them for Mardi Gras.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I purchased all of them from Sally's too.  I was told that you need to buy the adhesive that comes with it.  I did.  I haven't used them yet.  I was going to use them for Mardi Gras. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I bought the adhesive gel too.  It's not bad.  It's kind of thin and isn't completely smudge/budge proof.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jan 24, 2008)

Are these glitters eye safe? Will the adhesive keep them out of my eyes? If not I'll just use Ben Nye's glitter glue because I hear that works amazingly.


----------



## astronaut (Jan 24, 2008)

How much is the adhesive and what does it look like?

I really appreciate the photos too, thanks!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_Are these glitters eye safe? Will the adhesive keep them out of my eyes? If not I'll just use Ben Nye's glitter glue because I hear that works amazingly._

 
They are partially eyesafe.  I haven't tried the glitter glue so I can't say how well it works.  I will give it a try though.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_How much is the adhesive and what does it look like?

I really appreciate the photos too, thanks!_

 




Here's a pic.  It's $1 as well.  It's a liquid-gel consistency.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 26, 2008)

I used the glitter glue today and I like it so far.  It's only been a couple of hours but the glitter is staying on without a problem.  I patted a thin layer of glitter glue on my lid, over my shadow, and let it get tacky.  I then patted a little glitter on top of it.  I don't know how well it would work with a thicker layer of glitter.


----------

